# Great. Another thing to worry about



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

On phone, can not do the qoats thing.

Musk: AI Could Launch 'Preemptive Strike' & Cause WW3 If it Sees 'Probable Path to Victory'

Sep 4, 201762110

As the innovating head of SpaceX and Tesla, Elon Musk champions the implementation of cutting-edge technology and sustainability as both the driver of business and optimism for a more sustainable future; however, he recognizes this advancement isn't all rainbows and unicorns.

One technological development, in particular, seems to occupy a troubling volume of space in the entrepreneur's mind - one that,*he now says, possesses the singularly terrifying potential ability to initiate World War III - if it*"decides that a prepemptive [sic] strike is most probable path to victory,"Musk*tweeted*of differences between human actors and Artificial Intelligence' in assessing strategy.

http://themindunleashed.com/2017/09...ike-cause-ww3-sees-probable-path-victory.html


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

Who knew that 1984 would bring us the movie that foretold mankind's future?

Apparently George Orwell was somewhat cryptic in his message.


----------



## AmishHeart (Jun 10, 2016)

Remember that old movie, "War Games", with Matthew Broderick (I think)?


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Geez 1984, terminator, matrix, i robot, and a bunch more, all great reasons to never ever ever turn on a AI system. Humans don't even like humans, an ai will surly think we suck and want us gone.


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

AmishHeart said:


> Remember that old movie, "War Games", with Matthew Broderick (I think)?


Yes you are right


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

All hail our machine overlords! 

I don't believe any politician is going to give up total control to an AI. There will always be failsafes and protections against the AI bringing about the end of days. Now will those failsafes and protections be sufficient? Time will tell.


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Sentry18 said:


> All hail our machine overlords!
> 
> I don't believe any politician is going to give up total control to an AI. There will always be failsafes and protections against the AI bringing about the end of days. Now will those failsafes and protections be sufficient? Time will tell.


Skynet comes to mind lol

Taken from google



> computer which controlled the machines,*Skynet, sent two Terminators back through time. Their mission: to destroy the leader of the human resistance, John Connor, my son. The first Terminator was programmed to strike at me in the year 1984, before John was born.


----------



## Starcreek (Feb 4, 2015)

Sentry18 said:


> I don't believe any politician is going to give up total control to an AI. There will always be failsafes and protections against the AI bringing about the end of days. Now will those failsafes and protections be sufficient? Time will tell.


Apparently, Elon Musk does not believe there ARE any failsafes. I've watched several interviews with him, and he believes google's "Deep Mind" is being developed with no boundaries at all. He started "Open AI" as a way to combat the totalitarian possibilities of an AI in only one set of hands. It's like Linux for artificial intelligence.... keeping the technology free and open to all, so -- hypothetically -- humans will control the growing sentience of computers.


----------



## tortminder (Oct 15, 2008)

*Open the pod bay doors Hal*



Starcreek said:


> Apparently, Elon Musk does not believe there ARE any failsafes. I've watched several interviews with him, and he believes google's "Deep Mind" is being developed with no boundaries at all. He started "Open AI" as a way to combat the totalitarian possibilities of an AI in only one set of hands. It's like Linux for artificial intelligence.... keeping the technology free and open to all, so -- hypothetically -- humans will control the growing sentience of computers.


*People will be able to upload their consciousness into a machine, it is said, by 2029 - when the machine will be as powerful as the human brain - and ASI - or the singularity - will happen, Google predicts, in 2045.

In maths/physics, the singularity is the point at which a function takes an infinite value because it's incomprehensibly large.

The technological singularity, as it called, is the moment when artificial intelligence takes off into 'artificial superintelligence' and becomes exponentially more intelligent more quickly.

In essence, the conclusion of the extreme end of this theory has a machine with God-like abilities recreating itself infinitely more powerfully an infinite number of times in less than a blink of eye.

One of the theories asserts that once we upload our consciousness into a machine, we become immortal and remove the need to have a physical body.

Another has us as not being able to keep up with truly artificial intelligence so humanity is left behind as infinitely intelligent AI explores the earth and/or the universe without us.

The third, and perhaps the scariest, is the sci-fi one where, once machines become aware of humanity's predilection to destroy anything it is scared of, AI acts first to preserve itself at the expense of humans so humanity is wiped out.

DAVE: Hal, I won't argue with you anymore. Open the doors!
HAL: Dave...This conversation can serve no purpose anymore. Goodbye.
*vract:


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

If I were a machine, I'd exterminate MOST of us.
Those that went feral and left me alone to build my world MIGHT even get "blessed" at times if they played along.


----------



## power (May 7, 2011)

It took people to build a machine. People can tear it down also.
For some reason I do not think people will ever agree on what to do with machines. 
Maybe a machine can do a better job of running the world than humans can.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Caribou said:


> Counting on politicians? That may be the scariest post here!:hmmm:


There are two absolutes in politics: (1) Self Preservation, (2) Control. After that everything is open to debate.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

There was a plant New Generation Star trek.
there was a AI that demonstrated its could beat any fighting force.
It had killed everyone on the plant, before the crew found the plant.
No matter what they did it came back stronger & learned from each encounter. 
Picard saved the day by telling the program to "END DEMONSTRATION"
It wiped out the whole plant in a single demonstration.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

I don't trust most people, thete is no way i would trust a computer. ...


----------



## power (May 7, 2011)

Can they program a machine to be as cunning, dishonest, uncaring, and dangerous as a human?


----------



## fteter (May 23, 2014)

I work in the enterprise software world. Actually do some work with AI. Musk is sensationalizing for headlines...the technology is nowhere near being capable of the threats Musk is putting out there. Unless one believe that a mathematical algorithm, or a set of algorithms, can mount a threat. Personally, I don't think so...somebody has been reading/watching too much Sci-Fi.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

fteter said:


> I work in the enterprise software world. Actually do some work with AI. Musk is sensationalizing for headlines...the technology is nowhere near being capable of the threats Musk is putting out there. Unless one believe that a mathematical algorithm, or a set of algorithms, can mount a threat. Personally, I don't think so...somebody has been reading/watching too much Sci-Fi.


I had a neighbor that used to work for HP and I'm sure he would disagree, one thing he told me is that things you hear now, about technology, have often have often already been in operation for 15 or 20 years. Many of the superfast fighter jets and bombers we think are new were designed and built many years ago, when I was in the Air Force in the 1960's it always amazed me to see the tail dates on F-102 Delta Daggers, some dated back to 1956, do a search on the SR-71 and it's design date and the tech you wouldn't think they would have had at that time. If you want to think about how long some of the higher tech stuff has been around, look at the V-2 rocket and the ME 262 Nazi jet. I don't discount the impossible being possible, on the other hand that fear is not going to rule my life. Thing is all this wonderful tech stuff could be wiped out with a single burst from our sun, or that short fat sh!t from North Korea sending an EMP IBM over mid America.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

fteter said:


> I work in the enterprise software world. Actually do some work with AI. Musk is sensationalizing for headlines...the technology is nowhere near being capable of the threats Musk is putting out there. Unless one believe that a mathematical algorithm, or a set of algorithms, can mount a threat. Personally, I don't think so...somebody has been reading/watching too much Sci-Fi.


What!? The media has lead us astray with sensationalism and exaggeration!? This has to be the very first time that has happened! 

Military tech is a closely guarded secret. Money making tech seems to get to market the second it's available (before a competitor can get it to market).


----------



## Iafrate (Oct 9, 2013)

Starcreek said:


> Apparently, Elon Musk does not believe there ARE any failsafes. I've watched several interviews with him, and he believes google's "Deep Mind" is being developed with no boundaries at all. He started "Open AI" as a way to combat the totalitarian possibilities of an AI in only one set of hands. It's like Linux for artificial intelligence.... keeping the technology free and open to all, so -- hypothetically -- humans will control the growing sentience of computers.


Failsafes mean little. What one man can do another can undo. AI will find a way around them and we will be powerless to stop it.


----------

